# Bull REDS!



## WinMag.300 (Apr 30, 2012)

Had a great weekend getaway to enjoy some adult time with the wife and get in some great saltwater fly fishing.  We arrived Thursday am, and the water and waves were rough, so my thoughts of pursuing Spanish and Ladyfish from the beach were impaired.  I toughed it out and while the wife enjoyed some rays, I landed several Ladyfish and some Spanish Mackerel and a Pompano. We spent the afternoon at a local watering hole and enjoyed some fresh seafood.  

Friday we rose early and I headed to Destin Pass, I caught two pompano on the fly along the pass on my way to the Jetties.  At the Jetties, I landed more Ladyfish and Spanish Mackerel, left around lunch, grabbed some food at Floyds Shrimp House (Delicious!). and went to the Bass Pro Shop with the wife to get her some pants and a hoodie for the boat trip that evening.  We met up with Justin outside of PCB who we were going out with and we were discussing the strong outgoing tide predicted for that night. We rolled the dice and headed out toward a top secret location. The Strong tide was right, and as expected in the area we went to, a strong eddy was created as the tide sucked shrimp and crabs from the back of the bay out to open water. Reds gathered and sipped and crushed the shrimp and crabs off the top of the water.  A top water natural gurgler was the ticket into the fading twilight! Over 30 fish brought to the boat ALL on top water flies that had to be dead drifted in the eddy without a hint of outside movement. If you didn’t mend the line right and moved the fly, the drift was done, and you weren’t hooking up.  It was as good as any caddis hatch I have ever witnessed and as exhilarating as a hex hatch in moonlight! My wife had a great time and actually had over 4-6 doubles with me throughout the evening!  

Saturday I spent fishing the pass at Destin and a shallowater Bay on the connector. I caught more Ladyfish and Spanish and a few small reds.  Then more time at the watering hole and enjoying some great food and some quality time with my lovely wife.


----------



## PCB Justin (May 1, 2012)

Your wife is something to be proud of.  Not many men can hang with her.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 1, 2012)

Congrats, Thats awesome!


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 2, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## WinMag.300 (May 2, 2012)

Jusin! You are top notch! We will be back, and look forward to it! If it isnt against forum rules, I say anyone looking to get on some great action, hit up PCB Justin, or just google Justin Leake for a fantastic trip! Sorry bout that rod


----------



## 56willysnut (May 3, 2012)

Were headed down to fish with Justin Sunday afternoon, looks like yall had a blast. Can't wait for the wife to h
 ave a nice bull on the hook!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2012)

WinMag.300 said:


> Jusin! You are top notch! We will be back, and look forward to it! If it isnt against forum rules, I say anyone looking to get on some great action, hit up PCB Justin, or just google Justin Leake for a fantastic trip! Sorry bout that rod






Awesome man, congrats !!! 

Been knowing/fishing with Justin for years, won't find a better man, nor guide to spend a couple days with !! 


My avatar was taken at the Princess after fishing with Justin and completing a grand slam, with a Redfish, Tripletail, Trout and Flounder !!


----------



## AnarChrist352 (Mar 14, 2013)

PCB Justin said:


> Your wife is something to be proud of.  Not many men can hang with her.



Agreed


----------

